# Red Alert 2



## knife23 (Apr 18, 2013)

I tried installing Red Alert 2, but found that the opening scenes were black while the sound still played out. I shut down the process and tried to look into the specs of the game. When I tried to run the game again, all it did was show me a start up picture of Red Alert 2 and then didn't do anything after that.

Can someone help me with this?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Moving to Games Forum for more help.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

*Hello and welcome to TSF!*

What media are you trying to install / run the game from? CD? USB Drive? External drive?

If USB / EXTERNAL: 
install the game onto the primary hard drive

IF CD:
COPY the contents from the CD onto a folder into the desktop, repeat installation (or choose a FULL INSTALL option if you have it.

Is your RA2 from the _Decade_ collection? 

Is RA2 patched to the latest?

Have you attempted running the setup / game as administrator, and in compatibility mode by going into properties > compatibility ?


----------

